# alsa errors [solved]

## mathfeel

I was booting my computer and spot a bunch of error when try to stat the alsasound service. So I checked dmesg, and it gives the following horror:

```
snd_seq_oss: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_register

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_seq_oss: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_seq_oss: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_seq_oss: disagrees about version of symbol snd_seq_root

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_root

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

snd_seq_oss: disagrees about version of symbol snd_seq_device_register_driver

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_device_register_driver

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_seq_oss: disagrees about version of symbol snd_seq_create_kernel_client

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_create_kernel_client

snd_mixer_oss: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_register

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_mixer_oss: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

snd_mixer_oss: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_find_id

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_id

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

snd_mixer_oss: disagrees about version of symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_mixer_oss_notify_callback

snd_mixer_oss: disagrees about version of symbol snd_cards

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_cards

snd_mixer_oss: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_notify

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_notify

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_oss_minor_data

snd_mixer_oss: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

snd_mixer_oss: disagrees about version of symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_mixer_oss: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_find_numid

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_numid

snd_pcm_oss: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_lib_read

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_read

snd_pcm_oss: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_first

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_first

snd_pcm_oss: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_register

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_pcm_oss: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_kernel_ioctl

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_kernel_ioctl

snd_pcm_oss: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

snd_pcm_oss: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_open_substream

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_open_substream

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

snd_pcm_oss: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_lib_readv

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_readv

snd_pcm_oss: disagrees about version of symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_pcm_oss: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_lib_writev

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_writev

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_mixer_oss_ioctl_card

snd_pcm_oss: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_mmap_data

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_mmap_data

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_pcm_oss: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_last

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_last

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_oss_minor_data

snd_pcm_oss: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_hw_refine

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_refine

snd_pcm_oss: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

snd_pcm_oss: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_notify

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_notify

snd_pcm_oss: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_release_substream

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_release_substream

snd_pcm_oss: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_lib_write

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_write

snd_pcm_oss: disagrees about version of symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_mixer_oss: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_register

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_mixer_oss: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

snd_mixer_oss: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_find_id

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_id

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

snd_mixer_oss: disagrees about version of symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_mixer_oss_notify_callback

snd_mixer_oss: disagrees about version of symbol snd_cards

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_cards

snd_mixer_oss: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_notify

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_notify

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_oss_minor_data

snd_mixer_oss: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

snd_mixer_oss: disagrees about version of symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_mixer_oss: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_find_numid

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_numid

```

I don't know where these error came from. I haven't compile new kernel for a long time, so they must be caused by some portage update. I tried re-emerge alsa-driver again the current kernel. No luck there either.

surprisingly, some sound still works (gaim sounds and playing some video on youtube on firefox), but other program like amarok return driver error (helix engine). What the heck is going on here? Thanks

----------

## NeddySeagoon

mathfeel,

It looks like you hav updated gcc between building the kernel and alsa-driver.

The kernel and all of its drivers must be made with the same gcc.

You need to rebuild and reinstall your kernel and its modules, starting with 

```
make clean
```

 in the kernel tree.

This is also a good time to upgrade your kernel, since the compile effort is the same.

----------

## mathfeel

solved! Thank you!

----------

